# $6 airport quest brings all the ants to the yard



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Post screenshots of your airport, let's see who wins the ant olympics


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ant pulls into the queue and reads "336-340 UberX" and says to himself, "_oh gosh, I hope I'm #336, and not #340!"_


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ha..got one also


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

ROFL !!!

That's unreal.....we allow 50 in our queue then it says "waiting lot full".


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Not so bad here... though 95 cars could be 2 hours. It does seem like a lot of black and select cars.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Post screenshots of your airport, let's see who wins the ant olympics
> 
> View attachment 276176


Wow. There really needs to be a cap on that.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

My money is on staying away. Now lets see, what game is on today.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> My money is on staying away. Now lets see, what game is on today.


You don't have to go to the airport to play this game, just click on the "P" at the bullpen lot


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm surprised they haven't force me to update the app yet.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

There would be more, but it's pretty chilly this evening...79 degrees. Gonna plunge into the upper 60's tonight...brrrrrrrrr!

*****
What is P2P? Do they make you PAY to pee?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Not so bad here... though 95 cars could be 2 hours. It does seem like a lot of black and select cars.
> 
> View attachment 276195


285 at DFW 235 at LOVE right now.

Thats 500 less drivers elsewhere though..

Select XL???


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ant pulls into the queue and reads "336-340 UberX" and says to himself, "_oh gosh, I hope I'm #336, and not #340!"_


In Miami, it's "Ay Mami! Trescientos ochenta! Must be a good place to be -- SO popular!"


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Holy shit show in FL. I thought dfw/dal was bad.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

In case you're all wondering what the airport Quests are about...here's what they are about -- this is on the pax app:


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Holy shit show in FL. I thought dfw/dal was bad.


Someone in MIA posted a count of nearly 400 I think LOL

Honestly, I don't think our lot holds that many cars so I don't know what is even happening down there haha

I only live 8 miles away, maybe I'll go for a recon drive LMAO


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Someone in MIA posted a count of nearly 400 I think LOL
> 
> Honestly, I don't think our lot holds that many cars so I don't know what is even happening down there haha


Yeah, me...376-380.

We have a lot (2 actually), but there is actually a _zone_ you can be in. I had a dropoff at the Rental Car Center this afternoon and by the time I unloaded them, I was in the queue...for about 5 minutes, lol.



> I only live 8 miles away, maybe I'll go for a recon drive LMAO


*NO RECON!

"Try not. Do, or do not. There IS no try."* Jedi Master Yoda.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

O'Hare is @ $3.50 surge on top of the $6 airport incentive. Doesn't look like the bait is working... Perhaps later this evening but I don't think many are excited to take 20+ minutes to just get out of the rideshare 'pit'.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/3-50-ord-right-now.296301/


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

We still have 190 sitting at the airport and random surges popping up elsewhere.. I don’t understand these airport ants at all lol


----------



## familydriver (Sep 1, 2018)

It's better in my area: 126 - 130. And it took me 30 mins to get a ping


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

We usually have a Max of only about 20 at MSN


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Zap said:


> O'Hare is @ $3.50 surge on top of the $6 airport incentive. Doesn't look like the bait is working... Perhaps later this evening but I don't think many are excited to take 20+ minutes to just get out of the rideshare 'pit'.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/3-50-ord-right-now.296301/
> 
> View attachment 276309


We're gonna fix that for you. 4,000 extra drivers en route from MIA!


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

JimKE said:


> We're gonna fix that for you. 4,000 extra drivers en route from MIA!


lol The Venezuelans or Haitians? Hope they fare well in the cold snowy conditions.

But seriously, as a noob driver has just learned, uber is not truthful reporting 'pit' queue status in the app. Uber will stoop to all low levels to get what the corp wants - even lying (direct and/or through omission).


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Zap said:


> lol The Venezuelans or Haitians?


Yes.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I hate doing airports ... been a while stop doing those, no matter the bonuses. Most the time no rematch, or shitty pool rematches, nasty rude officers, etc


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

come to houston check out ours. It's like the size of the caravan in mexico


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Post screenshots of your airport, let's see who wins the ant olympics
> 
> View attachment 276176


We all know it's your milkshake that brings them all to the yard.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Here in Raleigh our queue max's at 100 and we were there. Some ant on Facebook said it was a 90 minute wait but the hauled in a 24 dollar fare! Now, the app isn't working, the P isn't displayed on the map so I can't laugh.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> You don't have to go to the airport to play this game, just click on the "P" at the bullpen lot
> 
> View attachment 276203
> 
> ...


One of the few things I actually like about the new krAPP



JimKE said:


> Yeah, me...376-380.
> 
> We have a lot (2 actually), but there is actually a _zone_ you can be in. I had a dropoff at the Rental Car Center this afternoon and by the time I unloaded them, I was in the queue...for about 5 minutes, lol.
> 
> ...


It's customary to throw trash on the ground

I also pour a little red bull on the ground for the dead homies that have been deactivated or no longer drive


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

380 cars waiting .. geeze louise. I thought DFW was bad, hovering in the mid 200's most of today. On most days, that's a solid 2 hour wait, on today, maybe 60-75 mins


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> ROFL !!!
> 
> That's unreal.....we allow 50 in our queue then it says "waiting lot full".


 A short while ago Oak Int'l had 130 which is high Sun night. I've a sneaking suspicion they've gone back to 1-2 drivers holding other drivers phone who have more than 1 phone...they return when flights are abt to land & they take turns doing this.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I did good.....didnt start until 8:20 PM


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> We still have 190 sitting at the airport and random surges popping up elsewhere.. I don't understand these airport ants at all lol


Basically, airport ants are the laziest of all Ubering efforts. Airport ants suffer from lack of motivation, and they desire familiarity and repetition. Airport ants understand that airport pickups are basically non-eventful because they're not searching through apartment complexes or driving into a ghetto for a pickup. But, after a few airport tryouts, they realize that life still sucks and there is no pot-of-gold waiting for them at the airport, and they eventually give up their rideshare career and return to searching through the want-ads for another quick-get-rich scheme.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

BUF queue usually tops out around 35-40 throughout the day but we didnt see any Airport Incentive....ever.

Airport Ants are a dumber breed of ant. Spend an hour waiting for at most, a $25 ride....and that rarely happens.....then hot foot it all the way back to the queue for another ride.

I work right next to the Ant Village Lot here in Buffalo. Last time I flew out, I talked to 3 ants (all non english speakers) and offered $10 cash to pick me up from my building (literally 150 yards from Ant Village) to drop me off at airport. They wouldnt even have to leave the Uber queue (which is way more popular here)

Ant #1 - No, Ill lose my spot in Lyft Queue.

Ant #2 - No Understand

Ant #3 - Thought he was smart, wanted $15. This, after I told him I was a driver too, knew that he would make $3.66 through the app or $10 cash from me. The ride through the app was $10.75...and he wanted to negotitate for more. Idiot.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Ohhh the irony lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

300+???

That's unreal.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Tuesday after Thanksgiving at lunch time on Miami and fort Lauderdale


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> 300+???
> 
> That's unreal.


This is what we normally have. These guys typically wait 2-3 hours for a fare


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Car Seat is an option????

I wish it was here because Niagara Falls is loaded with people who have small children and no car seats.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Car Seat is an option????
> 
> I wish it was here because Niagara Falls is loaded with people who have small children and no car seats.


Its Florida selling your baby or using a baby as a weapon is optional


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> 300+???
> 
> That's unreal.


I believe we *(Miami) won with 380. * The highest I'd seen it previously was 310 last year. We have so many ants they had to double the size of the ant bed.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Houston airport at any given time! Behold, the worst city in the market for Uber! Beat that, hot shot!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

crowuber said:


> Houston airport at any given time! Behold, the worst city in the market for Uber! Beat that, hot shot!


380 is roughly *90 more* than 290, hot shot!


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

JimKE said:


> 380 is roughly *90 more* than 290, hot shot!


But, wasn' t that just one time? Houston is at 290 almost 24/7, that's why it's so incredible.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Pretty laid back here in ADL at the moment.

I might head out there and do some burnouts and donuts and liven the joint up a bit 

I just read the qualifying statement at the base of the screen. 
I may not be eligible to join the queue of none!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

This is right now, normal for MCO daytime


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> This is right now, normal for MCO daytime
> 
> View attachment 277206


Wow! I thought 100 Uberx in Vegas was bad.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

Michigan


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

crowuber said:


> But, wasn' t that just one time? Houston is at 290 almost 24/7, that's why it's so incredible.


No. We're usually in the high 200's. We're at 186-190 right now and it's 830 PM and no flights coming in.

Orlando is also very busy.

But there is a big difference between Orlando and Miami and Dallas and Houston. Orlando and Miami are major _destination_ airports. Dallas and Houston are airports with a ton of _connecting_ flights, so you don't have as many pax leaving the airport and looking for rides as we do.

A queue of 300 at Miami could only be 30 minutes during peak tourist season around mid/late afternoon when there are a lot of arriving flights. And I suspect the MCO (Orlando) queue also moves very quickly at times.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> Post screenshots of your airport, let's see who wins the ant olympics
> 
> View attachment 276176


We've had over 300 at IAH. I don't have a screenshot though. The lot isn't that nice, either.


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

Idk if anyone posted Miami over 400, but here it is. Took that screenshot cause I mean, what?


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Ok...so here's what it looks like in Providence, RI right now. Lol.... We never get more than 30 - 35 in a queue. Ever!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Honestly, I don't think our lot holds that many cars so I don't know what is even happening down there


Sure, but it holds a bunch of guys with 20 phones each for their buddies who are out catching Lyft rides!


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

I don't get it. Why would anyone enter a queue with that many drivers in it? How long does it take to clear out 400 drivers, even in a big airport? Granted, I drive UberX, and I'm iniMinneapolis so the queue never gets bigger than maybe 70. But I don't even think of driving to the airport unless the queue is 1-5 in which case I'll get a request when I get within a couple miles of the airport. Better to take rides that are close to me NOW.


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

bobbbobbobb said:


> I don't get it. Why would anyone enter a queue with that many drivers in it? How long does it take to clear out 400 drivers, even in a big airport? Granted, I drive UberX, and I'm iniMinneapolis so the queue never gets bigger than maybe 70. But I don't even think of driving to the airport unless the queue is 1-5 in which case I'll get a request when I get within a couple miles of the airport. Better to take rides that are close to me NOW.


I assure you I didn't go. $6 wouldn't pay for the time I waste getting the pick up done. MIA is a train wreck sometimes and arrivals is always worse than departures.


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Post screenshots of your airport, let's see who wins the ant olympics
> 
> View attachment 276176


Who in their right minds still wait at the airport?? Just to get a ride 20 minutes away for 14 dollars omg thats lime an ant farm.. so glad im a full timer lol


----------



## Travisbickle89 (May 30, 2018)

JimKE said:


> No. We're usually in the high 200's. We're at 186-190 right now and it's 830 PM and no flights coming in.
> 
> Orlando is also very busy.
> 
> ...


Now that is some freaking food for thought.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ant pulls into the queue and reads "336-340 UberX" and says to himself, "_oh gosh, I hope I'm #336, and not #340!"_


In an arabian accent....


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Post screenshots of your airport, let's see who wins the ant olympics
> 
> View attachment 276176


Hey HUM.... Is that really a lot of drivers CONSIDERING .. that there are roughly 117,808.219178 Passengers at MCO every day ? 43 Million Passengers a year/365 ..

....Just trying to get perspective...everyone getting rides? What is Average the WAIT TIME for a ride?


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

I can't believe that it takes so little to get so many people to a place where you're wasting the most time and likely to make less money overall. No wonder why Uber gives drivers continual rate cuts. They are laughing their *sses off because they know drivers are willing to accept so little. Airports at Thanksgiving are always a no-no for me. The only way I'd do it is if they paid me an additional $25 on top of whatever I made, and pre-charged and pre-paid me in case the rider cancels while I'm fighting the traffic to get to them.

I live in DC, and right now, our main airport is undergoing construction, so it leaves like 2 ways in and 2 ways out.... and the second way in is a bit out of the way, so most people fight to get into the airport through one way. It really is a clusterf*** where I'm at, so a $6 crumb ain't gonna move me towards wasting my time and day.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> 285 at DFW 235 at LOVE right now.
> 
> Thats 500 less drivers elsewhere though..
> 
> Select XL???


I fly into Dallas Love Field all the time. What I do is take the free Dart Bus to the first stop off the airport across from the Shell Station.
I request Uber or Lyft from the Shell Station bypassing the airport pickup fee  This also bypasses you all waiting in the Que ( sorry ) and gives my fare to some lucky Uber / Lyft Driver as I'm headed to a far off destination


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

World busiest single runway airport in the world, San Diego.

1800 the Saturday before Thanksgiving.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Post screenshots of your airport, let's see who wins the ant olympics
> 
> View attachment 276176


If an ant makes a wrong turn exiting he might be stuck there for days.


----------



## Travisbickle89 (May 30, 2018)

Titan said:


> I fly into Dallas Love Field all the time. What I do is take the free Dart Bus to the first stop off the airport across from the Shell Station.
> I request Uber or Lyft from the Shell Station bypassing the airport pickup fee  This also bypasses you all waiting in the Que ( sorry ) and gives my fare to some lucky Uber / Lyft Driver as I'm headed to a far off destination


Gonna hafta remember you


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

bobbbobbobb said:


> I don't get it. Why would anyone enter a queue with that many drivers in it? How long does it take to clear out 400 drivers, even in a big airport? Granted, I drive UberX, and I'm iniMinneapolis so the queue never gets bigger than maybe 70. But I don't even think of driving to the airport unless the queue is 1-5 in which case I'll get a request when I get within a couple miles of the airport. Better to take rides that are close to me NOW.


It's not about the airport trip, it's a chance for drivers to throw all their trash on the ground and urinating on it as a gesture of respect and honor


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

FTS I'm perfectly fine at my honey hole, thank you very much.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> It's not about the airport trip, it's a chance for drivers to throw all their trash on the ground and urinating on it as a gesture of respect and honor


Say what you like, I'd much rather pee on the ground than use the elegant Executive Lounges there!

I actually go to the Rental Car Center instead, because bus exhaust fumes are an improvement over the TNC lot.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Say what you like, I'd much rather pee on the ground than use the elegant Executive Lounges there!
> 
> I actually go to the Rental Car Center instead, because bus exhaust fumes are an improvement over the TNC lot.


Name a better place where you can get all the hepatitis letters


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

Matthew Thomas said:


> In an arabian accent....


I don't think there is a single middle eastern driver in Miami so imagine a Latino accent for that 425 que


----------



## Ashoor (Feb 26, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Not so bad here... though 95 cars could be 2 hours. It does seem like a lot of black and select cars.
> 
> View attachment 276195


That does seem like a lot but if you think about it, DFW is the fourth busiest airport in the US (and top 10 or so in the world) with some 65 million passengers a year. Based on that alone, these queues should move quickly.

But I live in Toronto and never been to Dallas (although had a layover in DFW once)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ashoor said:


> DFW is the fourth busiest airport in the US (and top 10 or so in the world) with some 65 million passengers a year.


Just keep in mind, there are a lot of passengers making connections at DFW. None of those will be looking for Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

And... At the other end of Florida from the HotUberMess... I give you Pensacola.


----------



## DrinkSoda (Apr 4, 2015)

ORD on a Friday night...


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Here in Toronto, we call the Pearson staging lot The Shitter.

And it's been "Full" 24/7 for a few weeks now. Even at 2 in the morning with no flights expected soon. Lot capacity is 150 cars.

I suspect allot of drivers are actually living out of their cars there.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> And... At the other end of Florida from the HotUberMess... I give you Pensacola.


Hey now. Airport queue size doesn't matter! I would think someone driving in a market with the airport code PNS should know this!


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

mrpjfresh joked:


> Hey now. Airport queue size doesn't matter! I would think someone driving in a market with the airport code PNS should know this!


(Sigh) It's true, we here in Pensacola have a pretty small PNS queue. But we sure know how to use it! And I suppose there are those in the country who have PNS envy...


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Post screenshots of your airport, let's see who wins the ant olympics
> 
> View attachment 276176


If there are >300 people in queue, how long does it take for you number get reached when your position 300?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If there are >300 people in queue, how long does it take for you number get reached when your position 300?


It's gonna vary widely, depending on day of week and time of day. I've seen the Miami queue move at 10 rides per minute (so 30 minutes at 300). I've gone in the queue when it was 50-60 many times and gotten a ride in 5-7 minutes.

And I've seen it move at 1 per minute or less. 

I used to time the queue to see how it was moving, but our queue is so fraudulent these days I don't even bother. It was 16-20 and surging a little yesterday afternoon and I was within 10 minutes of the airport, but just went elsewhere.


----------



## iDriveuThrive (Sep 2, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Wow. There really needs to be a cap on that.


Über needs to be capped!they are out of control all the way around!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Thats crazy numbers. In Columbus, its usually 55 UberX, 15 Selects, 15 XL's, and less than 5 Black


----------



## WhatIs42 (Apr 20, 2016)

Guess I was lucky. i did 8 airport pickups in Atlanta that day. still extra $48 was nothing to go crazy with.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If there are >300 people in queue, how long does it take for you number get reached when your position 300?


I did some recon, and it took two hours to get halfway through the list and I gave up. I'm not a bullpen driver so I really just wanted to see how long it would be.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I did some recon, and it took two hours to get halfway through the list and I gave up. I'm not a bullpen driver so I really just wanted to see how long it would be.


Your dedication to research is admirable, lol!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> I did some recon, and it took two hours to get halfway through the list and I gave up. I'm not a bullpen driver so I really just wanted to see how long it would be.


In my neck of the woods, it takes 2 hours to get a ping at Pearson; and even then, they're usually just going downtown for $30 CAD. Not worth the wait. When I do an airport drop, I don't fool around in The Shitter waiting lot; I just get back on the highway and go back downtown or elsewhere.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I did some recon, and it took two hours to get halfway through the list and I gave up


And that's probably on a good day.

Right after I started driving, I went to one of the Houston airports. It maybe dropped 10 in an hour. But wait, it's worse than that...

Once you're near the top of the list, there's an incentive to hang in there and stay in the queue. It's easier to say "Eff this, I'm going home" if you're near the bottom of the list.

Christine


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I do 10 minutes to _time_ the queue. If I'm not within 10 more minutes of getting a ping (20 minutes total), I leave -- and that really simplifies the whole airport mess.

Yesterday the queue was low, and I got a ping 6 minutes into my wait. Short ride ($7 plus $5 in-app tip -- thanks Dave!), kept my queue position. So I went back -- immediate ping, $17.

Those were my two airport rides in the last 3 months, and probably will be my last for another 3 months.


----------



## JaxRod (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

JaxRod said:


> View attachment 278568


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Not much Que here in Brisbane, Australia. We got rematch, sets you up with a job when you drop off even if ants are in que...


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Easily a one hour wait if not longer. This is where ex cabbies go and make $10hr.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

16-20


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I bet if the airport surges all requests are rematches or sent to drivers who accept the first ping without surges with the new rule


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Post screenshots of your airport, let's see who wins the ant olympics
> 
> View attachment 276176


I would invest in a car seat based on that line up


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I bet if the airport surges all requests are rematches or sent to drivers who accept the first ping without surges with the new rule


they put rematches on pause through Christmas here in chicago. I have put airport rides on pause as a response....


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I bet if the airport surges all requests are rematches or sent to drivers who accept the first ping without surges with the new rule


I'm not even sure we have rematches any more at MIA, but I got a nice ride after a <10 minute wait yesterday -- $40 (including $13 long ride surge) +$20 tip.

There was a $7 surge and the queue was 106-110, but it was flying. I barely had time to visit the Casino/Executive Lounge venue.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

JimKE said:


> View attachment 276286
> 
> 
> There would be more, but it's pretty chilly this evening...79 degrees. Gonna plunge into the upper 60's tonight...brrrrrrrrr!
> ...


Miami, got to love the ****ery that goes on here


----------

